

Fuzzy searching in Go (with ranking) - Spiritus
https://github.com/renstrom/fuzzysearch

======
Spiritus
Go port of
[https://github.com/bevacqua/fuzzysearch](https://github.com/bevacqua/fuzzysearch)
that was on HN this week
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914042)).

